# Suche Sucusoft S30 für PS 306



## Windtek (3 März 2006)

Suche Software Sucosoft S30 - PS3  auf DOS Basis. da bei Möller nicht mehr vorhanden.
wahrscheinlich 6 Disketten.
Bitte um Mitteilung an 
E-Mail:  windtek@t-online.de


----------



## uwe78 (12 Mai 2006)

Hallo ja ich suche die software auch habe auch schon an Herr Schröder geschrieben nur der meldet sich net!!!!!!!
Wenn jemand noch eine idee hat wo ich die s30 her bekomme bitte hier oder per meiner email zu mir kontakt aufnehmen.

 Danke und Gruss Uwe

meine email adr.: uwe.leibiger@gmx.de oder ufchen26@freenet.de 

bye


----------

